# Silent Hill



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dig on this mofo's; dis looks pretty shweet! 

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808718754/info


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The atmosphere in that trailer looks great. If they can create the sense of fear and dread that was present in the game it could be a winner.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, I'm excited! I find it interesting that they felt the need to change the main character from a man into a woman, though. I suppose it's the old horror movie cliche of a woman in a scary situation being in more danger than a man. It's also interesting that they're adding in a husband to come rescue her. Hrmmm...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If they capture even 1/10th of the fear from the video games this will be a sure-shot! I just hope Dr. Boll has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought that they captured the game ritiously. As it was filmed downtown where I live, I knew the plot right away - they were trying to pass it off as a movie called "Centerian" at first, but being a true Silent Hill fan, I knew the truth. I walked through the set and saw a few of the actors, It was great. I was outside the Expositor when they filmed that part, it wasnt raining outside but they made it look that way... anyway, small town girl gets to be excited...

So I thought there were a few parts that were exactly like the games, it sent chills through me. I know alot of people thought it sucked, but those same people never played the game. 

It was a great job and I cant wait for it to come out on DVD in August. 

Anyone see it in the theatres, what was your take? 

I loved, absolutly loved, the pyramid guy, mind you, his head should have been bigger and he should have humped another monster....

Cant wait for the sequal... great ending....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just saw it. It was a very good film in my opinion, a bit hard to understand at first but still very good!


----------



## WickedWitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, so it's out on DVD and I'm sure lots of you have seen it. So could someone please explain to me what the ending is all about? Are they dead and if so how did they die and why was it that the husband and cop walking around the town didn't see all that messed up stuff? I loved the movie but I guess I'm just a bit too clueless to grasp it.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Let me try and explain. Having played through (actually making hubby play through for me as I am a chicken poo) the actual game, I think I can explain it. Silent Hill is all about different Realms. Harry was looking for his kid, they changed it to Rose and her daughter because its more... damsall in distress and sells more. Back when Silent hill was on Playstation... Yes thats right Playstation... women didnt really play games, so the main character was a man... it wasnt until Lara Croft of the Tomb Raider series that women started playing and getting involved in video games... anyway...

That had no bearing on this whatsoever, I just wanted to show my Silent Hill intelligence...

Needless to say, Rose and Sharon are in a different Realm waiting for the next movie to come out 
Rose and Sharon were pulled into that "world" by Sharons "twin" Alyssa. The games are more occult than the movie was.

Anyway, here are pics of the set too.. I was there, It was filmed in the heart of my downtown and the director Chris Gans walked me (grudgeningly) through the set to get me back to work... he he

Set of Silent Hill pictures by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

THat "porthole" I am standing in was not in the movie, nor on the cutting room floor when I saw the extended features... sooo where is it? Do you think there will be a Silent Hill 2.... I do....

By the way, dont call yourself clueless... Many people dont get the movie if they never played the game. Its full of "aha" moments for gamers so I can see how someone who doesnt have a background in it would find it cheesy, or hard to follow or just plain dumb.

PS: if you watch the "how they made the costumes" It pissed me off cuz they dont mention the game and act like they made all those monster characters up themselves... FOR THE RECORD. THEY DID NOT! They are a perfect depiction of the games characters and I just needed to say that


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

just finished watching this today, finally..lol I thought it was decent, it was a little slow moving in some parts and it has left me with a ton of questions as well, but I happen to like that in a movie. I have never played the game either, so I think that would help in understanding some of what is going on. overall though it wasn't a horrible way to spend a couple of hours, I got a few ideas for decorating and props out of it as well. I am sure Sinister will be in at some point to give his critique. :devil:


----------

